# What do you eat as a pre-workout meal?



## MR. BMJ (Mar 5, 2015)

Was wondering what everybody's pre-workout meal is...or something close to it?


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 5, 2015)

1 hour before 50 grams peptopro mixed into a glass of OJ
15 minutes before 3/4cup cream of rice /1ts peanutbutter/3 ts of chocolate LBA's 
I then inject 25iu Humalog 
100 mgs TNE
1 anadol 50
Go to gym
I also drink a MD drink during training.


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 5, 2015)

Two scoops Muscle provider
1/3 cup oats
6oz applesauce

One scoop c4


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 5, 2015)

MR. BMJ said:


> Was wondering what everybody's pre-workout meal is...or something close to it?



About an hour out I have 1 cup of Oats and 1 cup of Grits
mixed in about 6oz of milk with fruit,,,typically banana or berries.
My commute to the gym I have a STRONG 16oz cup of Coffee.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 6, 2015)

I seen this about a year ago from either John Meadows or Shelby Starnes,  can't remember which.  3/4c baby rice cereal, 1 scoop protein powder, a little chocolate syrup, and enough milk or water to form a paste.  Heat for 1 minute and consume 45min before training.  Immediately before training I have a banana and on leg day I throw in a poptart.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 6, 2015)

It changes all the time. But usually a smoothie consisting off spinach, pineapple, lemon, oats, whey protein and water.

Other times maybe 4 whole eggs and some cereal.

The other day I had a full English breakfast with a latte and had a great workout afterwards


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 6, 2015)

rAJJIN said:


> Two scoops Muscle provider
> 1/3 cup oats
> 6oz applesauce
> 
> One scoop c4



raj, what is Muscle Provider? Is all that made into a drink?




Magnus82 said:


> I seen this about a year ago from either John Meadows or Shelby Starnes,  can't remember which.  3/4c baby rice cereal, 1 scoop protein powder, a little chocolate syrup, and enough milk or water to form a paste.  Heat for 1 minute and consume 45min before training.  Immediately before training I have a banana and on leg day I throw in a poptart.



Yea, I love that meal and it is usually what I will try to consume as my pre-workout meal too. Sometimes it's hard for me to walk over to the breakroom that time of the day because we are usually pretty busy, but if I can, I try to make it.


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 6, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> I seen this about a year ago from either John Meadows or Shelby Starnes,  can't remember which.  3/4c baby rice cereal, 1 scoop protein powder, a little chocolate syrup, and enough milk or water to form a paste.  Heat for 1 minute and consume 45min before training.  Immediately before training I have a banana and on leg day I throw in a poptart.



 JM is where I got my rice pudding meal from.
The trick is getting the water amount correct. Could be too watery or mud.

 I think the key is having a nutrient rich blood flow and the correct type of carbs to deliver it.

 CG


----------



## psych (Mar 6, 2015)

when i'm pulling over 700 on the deadlift off the floor my pre work out is

2 whoppers from bk
30mg dbol
low carb monster
50mg test suspension 

normally i just have 4-6 eggs, in a bowel with mixed potatoes, sour cream, cheese, and salsa. with lots of milk.

then i have a meal half way through my work out cause training sheiko in meet prep can take 3-4 hrs.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 6, 2015)

Concreteguy said:


> JM is where I got my rice pudding meal from.
> The trick is getting the water amount correct. Could be too watery or mud.
> 
> I think the key is having a nutrient rich blood flow and the correct type of carbs to deliver it.
> ...


I think your entirely correct.  I tried the slower digesting carbs but just didnt feel as good as the faster acting ones.  I really like what I do now would say it's similar to yours.  I  like the poptart on leg night though.  Works fast and squats are my first exercise.  I do like the mix of moderate and fast carbs,  a sustenon of carbs so to speak.


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 6, 2015)

For me it's just what I'm hungry for.  Most of the time the wife makes my son pancakes and I end up putting peanut butter on them and finishing them off so they don't go to waste.  I'm looking to order some man cakes.  I still haven't found a local store to sell them.  :-(


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 6, 2015)

something fluffy, pink and juicy.


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 6, 2015)

lycan Venom said:


> something fluffy, pink and juicy.


Hope it's clean shaved


----------



## Sully (Mar 6, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> Hope it's clean shaved



We were thinking in 2 completely different directions. This is the first thing I thought of:


----------



## humpthebobcat (Mar 6, 2015)

My newest concoction is 3-4 tbsp maca powder, 1 tbsp chia seed, 1 tbsp raw honey, 2 whole eggs plus two extra yokes, vanilla almond/coconut milk, few ice cubes, blended up in the nutrininja......BOOMSHAKALAKA

3-4 tablespoons of maca is the closest thing I've ever felt to test prop and the effects seem to last for a couple days...my new favorite sup


----------



## custom creation (Mar 6, 2015)

Early morning 1 cup oats, 1 scoop nitro tech in 8 Oz skim milk and 6 egg whites/1 yellow

afternoon: 4 McChickens plain and 1 scoop of nitro tech in 8 Oz of Skim milk and whatever oral I'm running at the time


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks everybody for sharing, it's always good to read up on some new ideas. I work in a clinic setting so at that point in the day, the last hour before I am off, it gets pretty hectic on time to even get 5-10 minute to slam something down. If I get time, I usually eat the JM/Shelby concoction with the cream of rice, or i'll have a quick meal replacement bar (or two), or i'll just slam down a whey shake mixed with usually almond milk or water and some fruit and powdered oats with some cocao added in.


----------



## Collinb (Mar 7, 2015)

Im the only one who cant eat before a workout?
If I have a meal or anything other than something liquid within an hour or an hour and a half of working out I get sluggish and cant get a solid workout in.
Have never liked eating preworkout of any type unless its 2+ hours before hand.


----------



## MikeRoss (Mar 7, 2015)

1 1/2 hr pre work out

coffee w/ vanilla lba'so

1cup oatmeal
1 cup egg whites 
3 whole eggs
1/2 banana 
*blend well
Prepare as a pancake and smother it with vanilla lba's or 1 tbs maple syrup 

45 min before 
Beef protein isolate protein shake


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 7, 2015)

About 1.5 hours pre workout I'll have about 9 ounces of either cod, haddock or tilapia broiled.
140-160 gm of wheat pasta (cooked weight)
I'll use a preworkout 20-30 minutes before hitting the weight.


----------



## Sandpig (Mar 7, 2015)

MR. BMJ said:


> raj, what is Muscle Provider?



It's a protein powder made by Beverly Int.

For me, it's two packets of Quaker oats Protein formula with an xtra scoop of protein and some Natty PB as soon as I wake up.

Train about two hours later.


----------



## Sandpig (Mar 7, 2015)

Collinb said:


> Im the only one who cant eat before a workout?
> If I have a meal or anything other than something liquid within an hour or an hour and a half of working out I get sluggish and cant get a solid workout in.
> Have never liked eating preworkout of any type unless its 2+ hours before hand.



You'd get a kick out of Oksana. She actually brings her pre workout meal to the gym with her and eats it minutes before training.


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 7, 2015)

I use to not eat before hand.  Whe. I really push myself I would puke.  But it didn't matter I still dry heave.  Now I eat mainly carbs for the fuel.  Plus I make a not as there where all the waste cans are.


----------



## rangerjockey (Mar 10, 2015)

Fella's some serious great ideas.  Good topic.  I just eat 1/3 cup oat meal with 2 scoops isolate and apple on the drive there.  WIll have to try the pink, soft, freshly shaved balls......Stop......I mean snow balls!  LMAO.


----------



## squatster (Apr 24, 2015)

I used to always eat 12  eggs- 4 slices of cinnamon raisin sprout grain bread with peanut butter on them- then drive to the gym. Leg day I used to have to wait an hour to leave


----------

